# 14,000 Acres on the Ogeechee River



## TurkeyManiac

Washington County  Hunting Club "The Roost"    2.5 hrs south east of Atlanta.
14,000 acres on the Ogeechee River. Ethical club.  Plenty of hardwoods, planted pines, clearcuts and river bottoms. Campsite accessible, QDM for the last 6yrs. Enormous deer, turkey and hog populations.  $1,600/yr. Separate pond membership available $100 (lots of gators and big bass).  "The Roost" is one on the oldest hunting clubs in the state dating back to the 1930's. Please contact Lewis Todd at 706)598-2554 or e-mail him at geecheeriver@yahoo.com. Immediate availability. Our camp only carries around 50 members total and we are at 44. We are only accepting a limited number of new members!
      The land is just off highway 88 about 12 miles east of Sandersville. Thanks.

*****I posted this last year****** This year we now we have an on property camping area. You can also call me directly for details. 770-841-3466-Jason May


----------



## captainhook

Been there with one of your members before. It's nice.


----------



## TurkeyManiac

How long ago was it?


----------



## gadeerwoman

Know of someone who may be interested. How much of the land is contiguous? What's the annual kill numbers of deer, turkey, hogs? Scores on bucks? He's looking for a true QDM club with reliable record keeping. First come, first serve rules?


----------



## TurkeyManiac

gadeerwoman said:
			
		

> Know of someone who may be interested. How much of the land is contiguous? What's the annual kill numbers of deer, turkey, hogs? Scores on bucks? He's looking for a true QDM club with reliable record keeping. First come, first serve rules?



It is all continuous with a great road infrastructure.  Call Lewis, he has ALL that info.  I have seen some huge bucks come off the land. I am mostly a Turkey hunter though.  I limit each year and call up several for family and friends that are members as well. It is common to hear between 5 and 8 at daybreak!


----------



## TurkeyManiac

bump


----------



## gadeerwoman

Thanks. I'll pass the info along.


----------



## TurkeyManiac

gadeerwoman said:
			
		

> Thanks. I'll pass the info along.



Good to hear. It is really an amazing piece of land.


----------



## TurkeyManiac

bump...


----------



## TurkeyManiac

bump....


----------



## TurkeyManiac

bump


----------



## TurkeyManiac

If anyone would like some buck pics from the last couple seasons I will be happy to forward or post them.   Come on....14,000 acres!


----------



## captainhook

TG, it's been around 5-6 years ago. The members name was Adam Lee. We used to guide quail hunts together. We never heard a bird the morning we went. Adam hadn't been scouting because we had been worknig hard at the plantation we worked at.


----------



## TurkeyManiac

captainhook said:
			
		

> TG, it's been around 5-6 years ago. The members name was Adam Lee. We used to guide quail hunts together. We never heard a bird the morning we went. Adam hadn't been scouting because we had been worknig hard at the plantation we worked at.



I think that I have seen his name on the sign-in log a few times over the years. There is only about 15 of us that hunt the Turkeys. 5 or 6 years ago it was only about 6 of us! You should make a trip back. That property has the most I have ever heard. There is getting to be ALOT of hogs now though.


----------



## Trizey

TurkeyGod said:
			
		

> If anyone would like some buck pics from the last couple seasons I will be happy to forward or post them.   Come on....14,000 acres!




Post some pictures.


----------



## Adman98

*14,000 acres*

TG is on the money about this property I've been a member for almost 10 years.

I have no deer pix. Here's a couple of turkey pix of TG with the results of an '04 morning hunt.


----------



## TurkeyManiac

Hey......I remember those two!I killed the first at about 7:45am and the second one about 2 hrs later and about 1/2 mile away.  Thanks for the post Ric.


----------



## TurkeyManiac

Bump...


----------



## TurkeyManiac

*Some buck pics*

The single deer came off the property last year. He had great size. The wall mounts are from our club president that he harvested over the last 5 years or so. I will see if I can dig some more pics up. I do have another one of a huge boar if anyone wants me to post.


----------



## tomb1947

good pictures....how is the camping set up..power, water ect...


----------



## TurkeyManiac

Please call Lewis at the number that I posted. He has all that information. My family has an house and a fully set up hunting lodge that is 7min from the property. We are considering the option of guesting it out.


----------



## Adman98

*Camping*

There are several commercial "for rent" type sites that have water and electricity for camper trailers, plus some members have existing campsites that may have spaces available. 

Lewis can fill you in.

All are within 5-10 miles of the property. Also, Hamburg State Park is about 15 minutes away.


----------



## TurkeyManiac

Yep.


----------



## DRHUNTER

Beutiful land- Run on a senority basis. In other words if you ar a new member the president takes you around and shows you where cant hunt. By the time the tour is over the only thing left is thick un-huntable, short pines. Anyone who has been a member disagree?


----------



## TurkeyManiac

DRHUNTER said:
			
		

> Beutiful land- Run on a senority basis. In other words if you ar a new member the president takes you around and shows you where cant hunt. By the time the tour is over the only thing left is thick un-huntable, short pines. Anyone who has been a member disagree?



Firstly, it very obvious that it has been a long time since you have been there. We use to carry 70+ some members and that might have been the case at one point.  For the last 6 years or so b/c we had to increase dues we ran alot alot of people out. We are in fact thinking of increasing the number of stands each person can have to help cover much of the land. My father and myself just pulled two of our stands last weekend that have produced several quality deer over the last few years. We moved them to a big swamp clearcutt area and left a huge pine ridge for somebody else. 14,000 divided  by 45 members =311 acres per person and most everything is huntable.


----------



## TurkeyManiac

There is website with all the rules posted. I will find out what that is sometime today. Everybody gets two stands for themselves and there are no community stands. We  have a clubhouse and a sign in sheet like "River Road #4" Since it use to be a dog hunting club, spaced every 100yds of each road has a numerical number to help identify where people are.


----------



## Randy

What kind of access do you have to the ogeechee?


----------



## General Lee

This is a beautiful piece of property.I ride the dirt road through this tract from time to time and see all kinds of game.If there's a bear,panther,or whatever in these parts,it's on this place.I have thought about joining but it's a little strict for my liking as to the treatment to new members.........


----------



## bowwinkles

Drhunter is correct. New guys dont have a chance. Been 
there and done that and the money spent could buy
memberships in several clubs with Much better rules.
The good ol boys inb this club have it locked up. Think
a bunch befor you jump on this offer.


----------



## GaBowman21

I would like to see some of those pics from last season. Where abouts is your club located in Washington County?


----------



## TurkeyManiac

Sorry I havent replied sooner. I busted my arm and am just now getting back to work! 
The club is just outside of Davisboro (5miles). We have a website with pics, I will see if I can dig it up. 
Also, over the weekend we had 6 bowhunters on the property.  14K acres and only 6 bowhunters!!!


----------



## TurkeyManiac

*Clubs website*

http://wchuntclub.com 


This is our clubs website with all the posted rules and some pics. I am told that there are much more pics to come.


----------



## TurkeyManiac

pfharris1965 said:


> Do you have a listing of the rules and such and how hunting areas are assigned and at what times you get to hunt where?  Are there club stands and such that are open to all members?
> 
> Sounds like a great piece of property.


I finally have the website with ALL the rules and standards up.                http://wchuntclub.com


----------



## bassmaster3903

*Hey I think our old land boarded that land!*

Is part of the property on new chalker road off sparta davisboro road?? I used to be in a hunt club for several years called green streak hunt club, i think it bordered yalls property, and do you know of a kenny or sonny daniels?? their property boarded ours, if so I may be real interested?


----------



## TurkeyManiac

bassmaster3903 said:


> Is part of the property on new chalker road off sparta davisboro road?? I used to be in a hunt club for several years called green streak hunt club, i think it bordered yalls property, and do you know of a kenny or sonny daniels?? their property boarded ours, if so I may be real interested?


 Oh yea thats us. I know Kenny he is a member our club.  Sonny has a couple chunks of land right around ours.  I've ran Turkeys all around his land.  Give my father a call, John May. He is on the board of the Duckroost,  478-348-4172.


----------



## chambers270

Sorry, it sounded okay to start with but that is a bunch of rules & money. 

Good luck, and those are some nice deer on the web site.
Chris


----------



## 270 Sendero

bowwinkles said:


> Drhunter is correct. New guys dont have a chance. Been
> there and done that and the money spent could buy
> memberships in several clubs with Much better rules.
> The good ol boys inb this club have it locked up. Think
> a bunch befor you jump on this offer.





wow there goes my interest


----------



## TurkeyManiac

270 Sendero said:


> wow there goes my interest


Thats too bad. Like i said,   Several years ago. 
What that was was a couple  guys that wanted to put stands on top of people, not sign in properly and just generally had a disregaurd for simple rules.  The club is run very proper and above all else fair.  We just dont have patience for a couple good old boys wanting to cutt the club up. We are managed for mature sportsman (and game) .  
Good luck to you.


----------



## TurkeyManiac

And yes I am aware that I said "Mature Sportsman" and yes i am aware of how my avatar looks!   
We all have a good time. We just had a bad outbreak of members poaching and messing up the place years back. We did ALOT to weed them all out.


----------



## pfharris1965

*Yep...*



TurkeyManiac said:


> Thats too bad. Like i said, Several years ago.
> What that was was a couple guys that wanted to put stands on top of people, not sign in properly and just generally had a disregaurd for simple rules. The club is run very proper and above all else fair. We just dont have patience for a couple good old boys wanting to cutt the club up. We are managed for mature sportsman (and game) .
> Good luck to you.


 
Rules unfortunately are a must once you begin running a club/lease that is more than a core group of family and close friends...

I help my brother run our club and I tell ya that a few years back when we had an unfortunate occurrence in camp that caused/forced us to boot half of our members (extramarital affairs and guns do not mix  so we booted 'em all)..., we found that as we started meeting folks and taking in new members and such that our rules HAD to become more solidified and ALL the gray area had to be removed because based on our experience 2 or 3 of every 5 potential members lacks the maturity and common sense to conduct themselves in a sensible manner...in a word...complete eggheads to say the least...and all grey areas will get milked bone dry by THESE members...

I am talking basics...90% of our rules are common sense...(e.g., do not drive around gates, no trash in the fire pit, no drinking while hunting, and on and on and on ad nauseum)...

Good luck on filling your lease...sounds like you have an operation that is 5 times the size of ours...I could only imagine the headaches (often unnecessary ones) that arise...

We enforce ALL rules on ALL members...regardless of who the member is...


----------



## TurkeyManiac

*Hard to keep an eye on that much land*

Wow...guns and cheatin spouses! It is funny when you can look back on it. At the time that must have been  pretty dangerous...

Thanks for the words. It is funny how a couple "common sense" rules get some people all bent out of shape .(driving around gates is a HUGE one for us. We have some 40 gates!)  Alot of bad elements out  there.  Good luck on yours. i hope it is a good and safe season!


----------



## TurkeyManiac

pfharris1965 said:


> Rules unfortunately are a must once you begin running a club/lease that is more than a core group of family and close friends...
> 
> I help my brother run our club and I tell ya that a few years back when we had an unfortunate occurrence in camp that caused/forced us to boot half of our members (extramarital affairs and guns do not mix  so we booted 'em all)..., we found that as we started meeting folks and taking in new members and such that our rules HAD to become more solidified and ALL the gray area had to be removed because based on our experience 2 or 3 of every 5 potential members lacks the maturity and common sense to conduct themselves in a sensible manner...in a word...complete eggheads to say the least...and all grey areas will get milked bone dry by THESE members...
> 
> I am talking basics...90% of our rules are common sense...(e.g., do not drive around gates, no trash in the fire pit, no drinking while hunting, and on and on and on ad nauseum)...
> 
> Good luck on filling your lease...sounds like you have an operation that is 5 times the size of ours...I could only imagine the headaches (often unnecessary ones) that arise...
> 
> We enforce ALL rules on ALL members...regardless of who the member is...



Oh yea. The gray areas will KILL you on clubs like yours and mine. 
Knuckleheads.....


----------



## brinkf350

Sounds like a nice place, but if I pay that much to hunt somewhere I would prefer to be able to hunt the whole club as opposed to an assigned area. We have had a club in Meriweather for 21 years now and no one has a lock on any one area. As much as hunting cost these days if you pay the same as everybody else you should have access to the whole club. We do have primary stands on our club(2 per member) But if no one is signed in by 30 minutes prior to daylight ( 5:30 am during gun season) then its first come basis. Seems fair for everyone. Good Luck!
 Hows your arm coming along.


----------



## TurkeyManiac

brinkf350 said:


> Sounds like a nice place, but if I pay that much to hunt somewhere I would prefer to be able to hunt the whole club as opposed to an assigned area. We have had a club in Meriweather for 21 years now and no one has a lock on any one area. As much as hunting cost these days if you pay the same as everybody else you should have access to the whole club. We do have primary stands on our club(2 per member) But if no one is signed in by 30 minutes prior to daylight ( 5:30 am during gun season) then its first come basis. Seems fair for everyone. Good Luck!
> Hows your arm coming along.


The arm is definately a work in progress. No hunting yet but thanks for asking!
Let me mention this. There are no "assigned areas" everybody picks where they want to hunt and then that is there stand for that season. (2 stands) . If they want to let someone else to hunt their stands thats cool too. If you scout it and there aint nobody else there with a stand then put one up.!  Also, the gates are there because we have two county dirt roads that run right thru our property. The gates keep out teenagers and non-members. Believe me they are very needed.


----------



## pfharris1965

*Yep....*



TurkeyManiac said:


> The gates keep out teenagers and non-members. Believe me they are very needed.


 
 and I apologize....

Nah man...you do not need gates... there would not be nary a teenager or group thereof parking and partying back in there...I mean that would be unheard of...it was only the older generation that ever did anything like that...the younger generation never would... 

Yah....riiiiiigggghhhhtttt!!!!!!!!


----------



## TurkeyManiac

Right on point!
We had a huge fire tower inside one of the gates.....we about needed an armed guard to keep teenagers off of it! We finally tore it down a few years ago. Sad though, that thing had been there forever. From since the 30's was my understanding. It was in some rough shape when it came down. Cant believe nobody  ever hurt themselves on it.


----------



## Huntemall

This is the "Duck Roost"


----------



## Jack Flynn

That is about the biggest bunch of messed up rules I have ever seen. People like that need to be around each other for sure. Keep away from me. It's would be like hunting in a prison where they told you every move to make. Not for me, and the bucks just aren't that impressive. Thanks but no thanks. Legends in their own minds.


----------



## GA DAWG

Shoot if I lived around it I'd join up just to coon hunt it.


----------



## pfharris1965

*...*



Jack Flynn said:


> That is about the biggest bunch of messed up rules I have ever seen. People like that need to be around each other for sure. Keep away from me. It's would be like hunting in a prison where they told you every move to make. Not for me, and the bucks just aren't that impressive. Thanks but no thanks. Legends in their own minds.


 
Sorry TurkeyManiac...  ...and a bump at the same time 

But to Jack Flynn...if it weren't for selfish eggheads that lack common sense and a general respect for others, themselves and the land then clubs would not need rules at all...

Why attack the club?  ...just exercise your freedom not to join...besides I have found in situations like these...after one meeting with a potential member that lacks the common sense as indicated above, the feeling is mutual anyhow and the club would not let them join up anyways...


----------



## TurkeyManiac

pfharris1965 said:


> Sorry TurkeyManiac...  ...and a bump at the same time
> 
> But to Jack Flynn...if it weren't for selfish eggheads that lack common sense and a general respect for others, themselves and the land then clubs would not need rules at all...
> 
> Why attack the club?  ...just exercise your freedom not to join...besides I have found in situations like these...after one meeting with a potential member that lacks the common sense as indicated above, the feeling is mutual anyhow and the club would not let them join up anyways...


Yea. We dont want people like that in our club. Wow!
I guess my point about "cutt and shoot" rednecks was made on that guys post. Generally keeping the dues high will keep out alot of the trash like that. You are right, alot of the rules are not nearly as liberal as they sound. Like the Turkey hunting stand rule. I probably walk 5 miles a moring during the season. 14,000 acres. You need rules. Most people cant understand that much land! Pfharris, you should come tour the place sometime. Maybe play some poker with us!


----------



## TurkeyManiac

"Legends in their own minds.[/QUOTE]"  he said. 


That is great!!   
Arent most hunters!


----------



## TurkeyManiac

In case anybody s un-happy with their present club. 




TurkeyManiac said:


> Washington County  Hunting Club "The Roost"    2.5 hrs south east of Atlanta.
> 14,000 acres on the Ogeechee River. Ethical club.  Plenty of hardwoods, planted pines, clearcuts and river bottoms. Campsite accessible, QDM for the last 6yrs. Enormous deer, turkey and hog populations.  $1,600/yr. Separate pond membership available $100 (lots of gators and big bass).  "The Roost" is one on the oldest hunting clubs in the state dating back to the 1930's. Please contact Lewis Todd at 706)598-2554 or e-mail him at geecheeriver@yahoo.com. Immediate availability. Our camp only carries around 50 members total and we are at 44. We are only accepting a limited number of new members!
> The land is just off highway 88 about 12 miles east of Sandersville. Thanks.
> 
> *****I posted this last year****** This year we now we have an on property camping area. You can also call me directly for details. 770-841-3466-Jason May


----------



## Confederate_Jay

*Club*

Sounds like a great piece of property- but the seniority deal some folks have posted about is worrisome.  I got out of a club like that last year ( hunted that way for about 8 years). Your dues get you in the gate and then you still have all the expense/work of getting stands up, food plots in, shooting lanes opened up etc etc. About the time you got a place established and the way you want it  they'd come clear cut it and you have to start over.

 I joined a club this year that has all community stands and food plots -First come first serve, you just peg in on the sign in board. The cooperation for improvements and quality of the club overall is much better becasue everybody benefits from what ever is done and they are more willing to pitch in and help. You have access to every square inch of the club for your money- and there is still plenty of property without permanent stands to  hunt with a climber if you want to get away from the others. 

As a turkey hunter these thing really don't come into play but for a deer  hunter they are pretty important.
14000 acres sounds like heaven but when you break it down to  a 311 acre parcel per member that makes it a little less attractive. For $1600 I'd want access to it all 

Jay


----------



## emtguy

Should a guest shoot a buck meeting the club QDM standard, he and/or member will pay a full membership fee for the guest. 


thats a harsh rule! Imagine asking a buddy to go hunting but having to say" look here now, if you abide by our club rules and shoot a nice buck ya gona have to pay 1600.00, wana go huntin?"

That rule alone will keep me out!

I HOPE IM NOT READING THIS CORRECTLY.....


----------



## swashmore

*former member*

I'm a former member of this club. Awesome deer, turkey, hog, and duck hunting. If I didn't live 2 1/2 hours away I would definitely join again. I can assure you that their are plenty of areas to hunt with quality bucks. I often moved my stands from year to year and never had to end up hunting small cut over pines. Their are so many quality deer on this land that and so much land that 50 members could easily find two places to hunt without encroaching on one another. If you're a turkey hunter this is the place to be. I killed many quality turkey off this land. It's loaded with gobblers. And like Jason, I often walked many miles without encountering another hunter. As a matter of fact often times I shared 14,000 acres with 2 or 3 other turkey hunters. As for the rules, I think they are fair, and as long as you are an honest and ethical hunter the rules should never put a damper on your hunt. If I was a little closer, I would definitely be back in it. I sure miss hunting this land. I forgot to mention that my largest deer a 130+ class 10 pointer was taken off this property about 10 years ago, before they were trophy managed.


----------



## swampdaddy

*swampdaddy*

I was a member of this club from 2001 thru 2004 In that time I know for a fact that I hog and deer hunted more than anyone else that was a member during that period. It is a great peice of property for turkey and hog. In my opinion it could only rate as fair to good as habitat for quality deer. The soils on alot of the property are so poor that they will not grow good food plots with out huge investment in time, money and recourses. I mean on about 1/3 of the property it's sand. The landowners spray roundup from planes whenever they clear cut and very little of nutritional value grows in them ( mostly sweetgum) 
And there are very few openings to plant forage on your own. 
I was a member  when they voted in the seinority rule in regardes to stands, it was a closed meeting for the directors only. Imagine that. The 4 years I was there was a real eye opening experience in the good ole boy network thing. There was, and I repeat was 2 sets of rules in my opinion. One for the directors and their buddies and one for everyone else. My next to the last year there I began to see improvements in the management of the place. One of the directors died and another who kept everything so stirred up with his treachery and whining left. There was a supplemental feeding program brought in and they do have a active predetor controal program in place which is having some effect. It has been under antler restrictions for 4 years now and much of the thick planted pines have ben thinned so I do see improvements that will benefit the deer  herd.The club president works his butt of running and managing the place and its membership and in my estimation he is a pretty fair man. Some of the directors are strait as arrows, and a few are crooked as the day is long. And I mean that. I left because I was burned out, I hunted so much and just did not see the quality of bucks i was looking for. I was also tired of all the back biting , trash talking goodole boy network mess. I hear that a-lot of that stuff is being gradually rooted out and a new philosopy taking its place. I really hope so, my grandfather was a Charter member of this club and a director untill his death and all that ugly stuff i mentioned just made me sad. It felt like a dishoner to his legacy.
The last 2 years I did not kill a buck and now with a year and a half of reflection i realize i had my expectations to high. Historicly this property will produce about 15 -20 bucks a year that will mostly score between 110 -125 b&C.  I know of 4 -140 class deer in the last 13 years killed there.( not including this season) The bucks on the wall of the club house on the web site picture were not killed in the past 6 years. Most of them were killed in the pre 1995. When there were still hardwoods there. 
As far as only having two stands to hunt it's not that big a deal. You get your two designated stand sites that no one is allowed to hunt within 350 yards of you. I think thats fair. Also, you can hunt ANY OPEN AREA AS LONG AS YOU DO NOT INFRINGE ON ANYONE ELSE'S DESIGNATED STAND. There are thousands, ( I AM NOT EXAGERATING) of places to hunt where you will not infringe on anyone. Some of my faviorite places to hunt there were open area's for the 4 years i was there. 
So to sum it up for those of you thinking about joining ,If you want great turkey & hog hunting and can afford it then I would suggest joining. The hog hunting is really good. If you dont mind hunting a place where your top end bucks historicly will gross high 140s and want room to roam then join. If you want the availibility walking and fishing a pristine ogechee river system for redbreast then join. ( just dont expect to hunt deer in the river bottems down there , they got it tied up ) 
 In conclusion my personal opinion is that the deer hunting will continueto see improvements due to the timber clear cutting and thinning, antler restrictions and new management of the property. I personally in my last 3 years there let over 60 bucks walk, some good ones too.

So ,Take a look for your self and make up your own mind.

Good luck and keep safe. 

EJ -06


----------



## striper commander

I hunted the lease a long time ago as a guest. Do they still run dogs down there.


----------



## swashmore

*No*

The dog running days are over. I also hunted there when they ran dogs. It was a pretty neat experience. I missed one of the biggest bucks I've ever seen being run by dogs down there


----------



## TurkeyManiac

swashmore said:


> The dog running days are over. I also hunted there when they ran dogs. It was a pretty neat experience. I missed one of the biggest bucks I've ever seen being run by dogs down there



Scott,
wordydirtywordydirtywordydirtywordydirty good to see you here old buddy!
Drop me a line sometime and we can catch up.
770-841-3466 or office at 770-776-2122
Hope you are well!


----------



## TurkeyManiac

swampdaddy said:


> I was a member of this club from 2001 thru 2004 In that time I know for a fact that I hog and deer hunted more than anyone else that was a member during that period. It is a great peice of property for turkey and hog. In my opinion it could only rate as fair to good as habitat for quality deer. The soils on alot of the property are so poor that they will not grow good food plots with out huge investment in time, money and recourses. I mean on about 1/3 of the property it's sand. The landowners spray roundup from planes whenever they clear cut and very little of nutritional value grows in them ( mostly sweetgum)
> And there are very few openings to plant forage on your own.
> I was a member  when they voted in the seinority rule in regardes to stands, it was a closed meeting for the directors only. Imagine that. The 4 years I was there was a real eye opening experience in the good ole boy network thing. There was, and I repeat was 2 sets of rules in my opinion. One for the directors and their buddies and one for everyone else. My next to the last year there I began to see improvements in the management of the place. One of the directors died and another who kept everything so stirred up with his treachery and whining left. There was a supplemental feeding program brought in and they do have a active predetor controal program in place which is having some effect. It has been under antler restrictions for 4 years now and much of the thick planted pines have ben thinned so I do see improvements that will benefit the deer  herd.The club president works his butt of running and managing the place and its membership and in my estimation he is a pretty fair man. Some of the directors are strait as arrows, and a few are crooked as the day is long. And I mean that. I left because I was burned out, I hunted so much and just did not see the quality of bucks i was looking for. I was also tired of all the back biting , trash talking goodole boy network mess. I hear that a-lot of that stuff is being gradually rooted out and a new philosopy taking its place. I really hope so, my grandfather was a Charter member of this club and a director untill his death and all that ugly stuff i mentioned just made me sad. It felt like a dishoner to his legacy.
> The last 2 years I did not kill a buck and now with a year and a half of reflection i realize i had my expectations to high. Historicly this property will produce about 15 -20 bucks a year that will mostly score between 110 -125 b&C.  I know of 4 -140 class deer in the last 13 years killed there.( not including this season) The bucks on the wall of the club house on the web site picture were not killed in the past 6 years. Most of them were killed in the pre 1995. When there were still hardwoods there.
> As far as only having two stands to hunt it's not that big a deal. You get your two designated stand sites that no one is allowed to hunt within 350 yards of you. I think thats fair. Also, you can hunt ANY OPEN AREA AS LONG AS YOU DO NOT INFRINGE ON ANYONE ELSE'S DESIGNATED STAND. There are thousands, ( I AM NOT EXAGERATING) of places to hunt where you will not infringe on anyone. Some of my faviorite places to hunt there were open area's for the 4 years i was there.
> So to sum it up for those of you thinking about joining ,If you want great turkey & hog hunting and can afford it then I would suggest joining. The hog hunting is really good. If you dont mind hunting a place where your top end bucks historicly will gross high 140s and want room to roam then join. If you want the availibility walking and fishing a pristine ogechee river system for redbreast then join. ( just dont expect to hunt deer in the river bottems down there , they got it tied up )
> In conclusion my personal opinion is that the deer hunting will continueto see improvements due to the timber clear cutting and thinning, antler restrictions and new management of the property. I personally in my last 3 years there let over 60 bucks walk, some good ones too.
> 
> So ,Take a look for your self and make up your own mind.
> 
> Good luck and keep safe.
> 
> EJ -06



You are on point with what you have said.  I am not sure if you are relation to Ben jackson or Obed Pittman. 
Gary Frost passed away last year. I am sure you knew him also. 
We have cleaned the club up tremendously. 
Thanks for you comments.


----------



## TurkeyManiac

FYI you guys. On 14,000 acres we has just 12 people sign in for opening day for Turkeys this year. @ 9 Longbeards were taken over the weekend. That is 1,166 acres per hunter. I heard 15 different birds opening morning.
We are always looking for members. 
Call my father John May with any questions. 478-348-4172 or myself (Jason) at 770-776-2122.   The land is all contiguous.


----------

